# APTuning Summer Service Specials - Timing Belts, A/C Servicing, Alignments!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to have their cars working 100% for the warm, summer show season. Therefore we are offering discounts on some specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts, A/C system, and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job. 




*A/C Service- $125 complete, includes check, vac test and recharge, freon, taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Most of us have been there, 90º outside, sitting at red light and start feeling toasty. Turn the A/C on and gets marginally cool at best. Why wait to address the system once you realize it isn't working? Get it done now so when that day comes you can simply put the windows up and be comfortable.




*Alignment Service - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Alignment is probably once of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. 
****We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!*




*Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump, accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.*

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiple the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.

_*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $570

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $440

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $680



_*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3*_

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $625

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $680


_*B5/B5.5/B6/C5 Chassis A4/S4/Passat/A6*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $625

2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $710


_*B6/B7 Chassis A4/Passat*_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $570

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Wednesday, hump day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Late friday bump, been busy all day dyno'ing our Golf R, trying something tricky for a decent power gain for cheap. It has like 900miles on it and like 50+some dyno runs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We are booked till after waterfest but if you get on schedule we will still honor the sale prices.*


----------

